# Help! Rescued two doves (NYC/Brooklyn) NEED home quickly!



## BourkeMama (Jul 2, 2014)

I came home from work last night and found two boys throwing rocks at some white birds in a tree. I went up to see what was going on and they were two beautiful pet doves. The boy's mother had decided she didn't want to take care of them anymore so she told the boy to set them free. They were huddled scared in a tree and didn't want to leave and the boys were trying to scare them off.

I picked one up. They're very tame and cuddly and just sat in my hands. I couldn't leave them there, I live in Brooklyn and there's feral cats everywhere in my neighborhood. I can't tell if their wings are clipped or if they just don't know how to fly because they've lived in a cage all their lives. They boy said they have been his pets for 3 years (!!!!!)

I took the birds and their filthy cage. It is tinier than my parakeet's hospital cage. It's a shoe box basically. I didn't know what else to do so I took it and now there are two doves in a tiny cage in my living room.

I have to find a home for them by this weekend. I have my two Rosy Bourke parakeets. The doves seem healthy--One has a slight scissor beak. They have clear eyes and clean feathers. Someone will LOVE them. I feel so bad for them.

Does anyone know any rescues in Brooklyn or the NYC area that would take in pet doves? Does anyone know where I can safely put up an ad for them to find a new home? I'm scared to use craigslist because I don't want them to get fed to a snake.

What can I do you guys? I can't take care of them, I just couldn't watch them die and live with myself. They're so soft...
PICS: http://imgur.com/jXSrMUY 
http://imgur.com/qs1yFYw 
http://imgur.com/MMWF5CS


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I'm so sorry to hear about these two birds. I can't imagine anyone turning these poor doves loose like that. They surely would have be predator bait. Thank you for helping them.

Are you going somewhere that you can't keep them for a little while. You can keep them in a separate area from your birds, if you are afraid of any contact with your birds.

Perhaps you can find someone to take them, a referral from local avian vet, or a pet supply shop that sells dove/pigeon seed. Do you know someone who can take them temporarily.

I have moved your thread to our adoption section.*


----------



## BourkeMama (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you, I didn't see the adoption thread.

I emailed my avian vet this morning to see if she knows anyone who might want them or any rescue organizations. My bird store is posting them on their facebook page.

I can keep them in my apartment for a few days, but the biggest thing I'm worried about is the tiny cage I've got them in. I'm keeping them in a separate room from my birds just in case. But the cage they're in is smaller than my parakeet's cage. They can't even turn around in it really. When I'm home I pull them out and let them flap their wings but I'm at work all day. They need a real home and this temporary situation can't be good for the poor darlings.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I totally agree that is way too small for those two birds. 

Can you borrow a cat or dog carrier from anyone for now?

Hopefully you can find a good home soon.*


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Do you have an update? If you need, I can get them to the Wild Bird Fund for you.... Message me, please


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sevenof14 said:


> Do you have an update? If you need, I can get them to the Wild Bird Fund for you.... Message me, please



Very kind of you to help. I hope they come back on.


----------



## BourkeMama (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone! The birds are now up for adoption at the Center for Avian and Exotic Medicine on the Upper West Side.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is wonderful news! Thanks for what you did for them, and thanks to Sevenof14 to his part in it.


----------

